# Biggest, readily available isopod species?



## Chimera (Dec 31, 2017)

So I had pretty much dismissed isopods as a possibility for my first invert, as I thought they didn't get very large.

But I decided to give them a second chance and checked out the Captive Isopoda site (thanks for the suggestion, @Aquarimax!) I was clicking through random species and stumbled across _Porcellio exspansus_, which the site says can max out over 1.5 inches! :wideyed:

...that's not a typo? Has anyone actually cultured a species that large, or even over 1 inch? 

If so, I am so on board! What are some other large species? Are they all extremely expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Aquarimax (Jan 1, 2018)

Chimera said:


> So I had pretty much dismissed isopods as a possibility for my first invert, as I thought they didn't get very large.
> 
> But I decided to give them a second chance and checked out the Captive Isopoda site (thanks for the suggestion, @Aquarimax!) I was clicking through random species and stumbled across _Porcellio exspansus_, which the site says can max out over 1.5 inches! :wideyed:
> 
> ...


Quite a few of the Spanish Porcellio genus get that size, or even bigger. Porcellio magnificus and Porcellio hoffmannseggi can get slightly bigger than P. expansus. I have a new young colony of P. hoffmannseggi, they’re not yet fully grown. Here is the unboxing video, so you can really get an idea for how large these juveniles really are:



Unfortunately, they are still pretty pricey, as they are new to the US hobby. Fortunately, they aren’t too difficult to breed and should eventually be a bit cheaper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derpspider21 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well you could try your hand at keeping sea slaters Ive tryed a few times and have had them for a whole year before. you can`t get any bigger than that! They are hard to keep though and a little smelly two.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chimera (Jan 1, 2018)

Aquarimax said:


> Quite a few of the Spanish Porcellio genus get that size, or even bigger. Porcellio magnificus and Porcellio hoffmannseggi can get slightly bigger than P. expansus. I have a new young colony of P. hoffmannseggi, they’re not yet fully grown. Here is the unboxing video, so you can really get an idea for how large these juveniles really are:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they are still pretty pricey, as they are new to the US hobby. Fortunately, they aren’t too difficult to breed and should eventually be a bit cheaper.


That's crazy! Thanks for the video, they are so beautiful!  I certainly hope they'll get a bit cheaper, but for now, they will live on my wishlist!



Derpspider21 said:


> Well you could try your hand at keeping sea slaters Ive tryed a few times and have had them for a whole year before. you can`t get any bigger than that! They are hard to keep though and a little smelly two.


I had never heard of sea slaters before I looked them up just now... those are pretty dang cool! I don't think I've seen them for sale anywhere, though...


----------



## Aquarimax (Jan 1, 2018)

Chimera said:


> That's crazy! Thanks for the video, they are so beautiful!  I certainly hope they'll get a bit cheaper, but for now, they will live on my wishlist!


You’re welcome! Some less expensive, (while still large) alternatives include Porcellio ornatus, though that one is still fairly pricey, as well as P. dilatatus, P. laevis, and Oniscus asellus. The last three can reach a length of approximately one inch, and they are also heavier-bodied than many smaller isopods. There are also some interesting color morphs of P. laevis and O. asellus...like Dalmatian and orange varieties.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 1, 2018)

The "orange" (I've also seen it listed as "big") form of Porcellio expansus is considered the biggest one in hobby.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741829.100010559525104&type=3&theater
One of very big species that hasn't been mention here yet is very nice P. haasi.
@Aquarimax Good luck with your hoffmannseggi, I love mine, and I can comfirm that they are really easy breeding  .
btw your pronunciation is quite good, except for that "i" on the end


----------



## Fruchtpudding (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't think you can get most (if any) of the big Spanish isos in the US. Even over here they're anything but readily available (if you factor in the price) and keeping them and having them reproduce is also not the easiest thing in the world. The biggest one that's readily available would be Oniscus asellus. They get around 20mm long (I have yet to see one that gets to an inch, in the wild or in my terrariums) and the fringe around their body makes them look quite a bit bigger than other isos at that size. Depending on your luck you might even find these outside for free, but there are also some neat color forms available online. 
For me these are the isopods that do best in most of my enclosures and they usually outcompete the P. scaber that hitchhike in on the decorations I bring in from outside

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 2, 2018)

Fruchtpudding said:


> I don't think you can get most (if any) of the big Spanish isos in the US.


There's actually quite a few people in the US with most of the large Spanish isopods now, but they are still hard to find and crazy expensive. But they are definitely here, later this year there will probably be a of people selling them within the US on Facebook.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pipa (Mar 15, 2018)

I just got a group of them myself... Do you keep these drier like Giant Canyons or Zebra Iso's? I would appreciate any tips out there... I figured I would keep them in a sweater box with lots of dried leaves and rotting wood.


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> There's actually quite a few people in the US with most of the large Spanish isopods now, but they are still hard to find and crazy expensive. But they are definitely here, later this year there will probably be a of people selling them within the US on Facebook.


I have P. Ornatus "High Yellow" AND will be getting several other Spanish isopods this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 15, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> I have P. Ornatus "High Yellow" AND will be getting several other Spanish isopods this year.


Nice, I have some _P.ornatus_ "South" females, a colony of _P.silvestrii,_ and some _P.bolivari_ males as well, (I'll be getting females next week!)


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> Nice, I have some _P.ornatus_ "South" females, a colony of _P.silvestrii,_ and some _P.bolivari_ males as well, (I'll be getting females next week!)


Very nice! Good luck with the Bolivari, I hear they are very sensitive to change. I look forward to an update from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 15, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> Very nice! Good luck with the Bolivari, I hear they are very sensitive to change. I look forward to an update from you.


Oh they are pretty sensitive, I had three females and killed them all due to stupid mistakes... Hoping to have better luck this time!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 21, 2018)

Aquarimax said:


> You’re welcome! Some less expensive, (while still large) alternatives include Porcellio ornatus, though that one is still fairly pricey, as well as P. dilatatus, P. laevis, and Oniscus asellus. The last three can reach a length of approximately one inch, and they are also heavier-bodied than many smaller isopods. There are also some interesting color morphs of P. laevis and O. asellus...like Dalmatian and orange varieties.


Sorry about the delayed response, only now just catching up on online stuff. Thanks so much for the alternative suggestions. Some of those are in my price range  Definitely bookmarking this page so I can reference it later!



Patherophis said:


> The "orange" (I've also seen it listed as "big") form of Porcellio expansus is considered the biggest one in hobby.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741829.100010559525104&type=3&theater
> One of very big species that hasn't been mention here yet is very nice P. haasi.
> @Aquarimax Good luck with your hoffmannseggi, I love mine, and I can comfirm that they are really easy breeding  .
> btw your pronunciation is quite good, except for that "i" on the end


Oh. My. Gosh. That morph of _P. expansus_ is absolutely breathtaking! Please please please tell me I can get them somewhere!

*checks bank account balance, as well as contemplating if she _really_ needs a soul*


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Jan 7, 2019)

Fruchtpudding said:


> I don't think you can get most (if any) of the big Spanish isos in the US. Even over here they're anything but readily available (if you factor in the price) and keeping them and having them reproduce is also not the easiest thing in the world. The biggest one that's readily available would be Oniscus asellus. They get around 20mm long (I have yet to see one that gets to an inch, in the wild or in my terrariums) and the fringe around their body makes them look quite a bit bigger than other isos at that size. Depending on your luck you might even find these outside for free, but there are also some neat color forms available online.
> For me these are the isopods that do best in most of my enclosures and they usually outcompete the P. scaber that hitchhike in on the decorations I bring in from outside


I just got my Porcellio Magnifica 5 for $50 at the pomona supershow yesterday


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Jan 7, 2019)

Hisserdude said:


> There's actually quite a few people in the US with most of the large Spanish isopods now, but they are still hard to find and crazy expensive. But they are definitely here, later this year there will probably be a of people selling them within the US on Facebook.


i got mine at a great price in my
opinion. Mine were 5 for $50 from a isopod.com vendor at the pomona supershow yesterday. He had a few porcellio species available and was helpful


----------

